# Amplificadores digitales ?



## jona88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola a todos. Como va. Hoy vino un amigo a decirme que se estaba armando un amplificador digital, en el que supuestamente los transistores no trabajan como amplificador de señal sino como llaves. Segun el tiene muchas ventajas ya que casi no calientan estos transistores y se pueden hacer amplificadores de muy alta potencia. Queria saber si alguien sabe si realmente son buenos y como funcionan en realidad porque en la web no encontre casi nada. Bueno los dejo mucha suerte!


----------



## Dano (Feb 20, 2008)

No se a que te refieres con amplificador "digital"

De seguro debe ser un amplificador clase D

Busca información sobre el tema que en wikipedia hay un artículo sobre clases de amplificador.


----------



## Alains (Feb 20, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> No se a que te refieres con amplificador "digital"
> 
> De seguro debe ser un amplificador clase D
> 
> Busca información sobre el tema que en wikipedia hay un artículo sobre clases de amplificador.



supongo que se referiara a que funcionan en corte y saturacion. quiza se refiera a un push pull? que no es precisamente eso, pero vamos los transistores solo conducen durante un semiperiodo, y si, la corriente media que soportan es menor por lo que se calientan menos.

no se si se referira a eso exactamente.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 20, 2008)

Ponés en Google PWM y aparece de todo.
En realidad no son digitales.


----------



## jona88 (Feb 21, 2008)

NO, no son de los de clase D ni los push pull ni nada de eso. Son una nueva clase de amplificador mas complicados pero supuestamente mas eficientes o algo asi. Aca encontre algo de información que esta buena peo quisiera mas. Les dejo el link por si alguno quiere verlo:

http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/notasrevistas12/nota01.htm

Bueno nos vemos. Si alguien encuentra algo mas y quiere ponerlo...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

ya veo... ahora para un amplificador digital me pregunto, tendria que tener un parlante digital o sea supongamos con una bobina de 16 puntos (16bit) y 16 transistores   para armar una red de resistencias (bobinas) ponderadas y un convertidor analogico digital.

me imagino que seria interesante para una competencia de DB Drag. Saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 21, 2008)

Encontré esto, no es mucho pero bueno

http://www.geocities.com/fabiomauriciotimi/pwm.htm
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificador/multiamplificación/multiamplificación.html

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 21, 2008)

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> NO, no son de los de clase D ni los push pull ni nada de eso.



Omo te dije, son PWM. Los amplificador que usan PWM se llaman de clase D.
Viendo la página que citas, habla de estos amplificador clase D. De hecho, repite PWM como 50 veces a lo largo de todo el texto.

Esos amplificador no tienen nada de digital. Si hablamos de digital, hablamos de 0 y 1, y en algún lugar tiene que haber un conversor A-D.
Estos amplificador modulan una señal con circuitos analógicos.

En fin, responidendo a lo que preguntás, son muy buenos. Principalmente estaban destinados a las bajas frecuencias, ya que en las altas no se comportaban muy bien, pero actualmente hay amplificador D o PWM -no digitales- que cubren todo el rango de frecuencias audibles con gran precisión.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 21, 2008)

Yo no creería mucho de lo que dice ese artículo. Habla de parlantes de 1KHz de impedancia


----------



## downcount (Mar 7, 2008)

HOlaaa! los amplificadores en classe D o digitales funcionan mediante la modulacion en anchura de pulso (PWM). Ya que los transistores de salida (mosfets) trabajan en commutacion tienen muy pocas perdidas (solo durante el corto intervalo de commutacion disipan potencia debido a la Ron del mosfet), el rendimiento ES mayor del 90%. Tinenen como ventajas, pues el bajo consumo de energia, reducido peso, volumen y precio, pero como inconvenientes tienen una alta distorsion THD (poca calidad en audio).


----------



## newnaf (Mar 31, 2008)

Hace rato estan dando vueltas los amplificadores "digitales" sobre todo audiocar.

me preguntaba que era lo tal llamado "digital"

busque en la web pero no consegui mucho..
para lo que recurri a un profesor de mi escuela, que se encuentra en un foro de tecnologia y me comento algo,
nose si entendi, pero funciona asi:

simula ser una fuente switching, osea los transistores de salida en vez de tener el punto Q en el medio, pasan de saturacion a corte a alta frecuencia y formando el semiclo que le corresponde a cada uno, para formar la señal añterna de salida?

algo asi..

la parte ´´digital´´ es la que comanda la frecuancia y altura de los pulsos de la cuadrada que forma la señal de audio



http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=507&i=cuadradacp0.png

espero que alguien que lo tenga mas claro pueda aportar algo de información..


yo seguire buscando.


me parece demasiado importante. ya que si aprendemos a manejar fuentes switch tenemos la base de un amplificador... ya que todo se basa sobre eso.. 
la fuente: un toroidal+la parte de conmutacion y la parte de amplificador: el control digital+la parte de conmutacion


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 4, 2008)

En realidad no cambia la "altura" del pulso, lo que cambia es el ciclo de trabajo, es decir, la proporción de tiempo del ciclo en que el transistor está conduciendo y el tiempo en que está cortado.

El "control" en sí no es necesario hacerlo digital, se hace un modulador por ancho de pulso que maneja el puente de transistores. Este se puede hacer con un oscilador con salida de onda triangular y un comparador. Normalmente se hacen realimentados para disminuir la distorsión.

El nombre real es "amplificador clase D", en el foro hay bastante del tema. También he visto cosas como clase S pero no sé bien de qué se tratan.

Slds...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 27, 2008)

downcount dijo:
			
		

> HOlaaa! los amplificadores en classe D o digitales funcionan mediante la modulacion en anchura de pulso (PWM). Ya que los transistores de salida (mosfets) trabajan en commutacion tienen muy pocas perdidas (solo durante el corto intervalo de commutacion disipan potencia debido a la Ron del mosfet), el rendimiento ES mayor del 90%. Tinenen como ventajas, pues el bajo consumo de energia, reducido peso, volumen y precio, pero como inconvenientes tienen una alta distorsion THD (poca calidad en audio).



antes que nada te aclaro que "clase d" y "digital" no es lo mismo,es un error de la gente llamarles "AMPLIFICADORES DIGITALES", clase d se refiere a la etapa de salida.
y lo de la distorsion armonica...no es tan asi ya que los de marca estan muy bien diseñados


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ago 30, 2008)

te dejo un link para que evalues lo de digital 
http://users.tkk.fi/~jwagner/electr/subw-digiamp/

y es falso que solo sirvan para bajas frecuencias mira esto:

http://www.coldamp.com/opencms/open..._d_amplificadorfier_modules/BP4078/index.html
y una miradita a esta pagina:
http://www.hypex.nl/


----------



## abilio cor dur (Mar 6, 2010)

Creo que la mejor definición a amplificador clase d o digital es la que comenta un compañero. Maneja la señal de entrada hacia la salida (altavoz) a través de un circuito que hace que la señal en cada punto  del módulo tensión/corriente, sea equilibrado y hace que la tensión de alimentación llegue directamente a la carga tanto en tensión como en corriente según sea la señal de entrada, pero sin caida de potencia en el circuito de control. Esto solo es posible en gracias a un sistema de generador de pulsos.


----------



## ejtagle (Mar 6, 2010)

¿Saben? --- Todavía no pierdo mi capacidad de asombro en este foro... Luego de haber estado desarrollando amplis clase D (D=digital!!) desde hace 4o 5 años (posiblemente aún más), y que uno de ellos, de altísimo fidelidad, altísima potencia y altísima eficiencia, esté como tema _destacado_ en el foro, (Ampli UCD...) , todavía hay gente que anda preguntando si los amplis digitales son buenos o no... Enfin... ¡ Hay que oir cosas, realmente!! 
Bueno, voy a intentar aclarar un poco el tema de digital versus clase D: Originalmente, ampli digital era lo mismo que clase D, dada la definición de ampli digital, que es simplemente que los transistores de potencia de salida se comportan como llaves y sólo dan 2 tensiones de salida... +VCC y -VCC (digital implica eso:, sólo 2 valores). Al no haber tensiones intermedias de salida, desde un punto de vista teórico, no hay pérdida de potencia en los transistores de salida... La explicación detallada está toda en este foro, busquen amplificador sólo con 2 mosfets.. Ahí está todo.
Con el tiempo, y sólo por una cuestión comercial, se empezaron a diferenciar los clase D de los digitales, de los UCD, de los... (inserte el nombre del amplificador que le guste acá)... Pero desde un punto estricto de vista de la performance, todo ampli cuyo tr de salida trabajen a saturación o al corte exclusivamente, son amplis clase D.
 Ahora, de alguna forma hay que transformar la señal de audio en la señal digital que maneja esos transistores. Y hay varias posibilidades para eso:
>Tomar la señal de audio analógica, y mediante algún circuito, transformarla en una señal digital adecuada para manejar los tr de salida. Acá podemos distinguir los amplis autoscilantes (estilo UCD) , que realmente son los mejores (hay toda una explicación en los otros temas, inclusive, pueden ver en psicofxp.com un post detalladísimo sobre potencias digitales). El resultado es un audio de extremadamente alta calidad, muy superior a los amplis clase AB tradicionales o incluso, comparable a amplis clase A... Y es para todo el rango de frecuencias de audio, no sólo para las bajas frecuencias.
> Tomar la señal de audio analógica y usar un comparador que compare ésta con una onda triangular para generar la señal de mando de los tr de potencia. A estos amplis comercialmente se les suele llamar PWM y a veces, clase D... La calidad de audio resultante es mediocre, y suelen tener alta distorsión, por lo qeu se los suele usar para subwoofers...
> La 3a posibilidad es usar audio digital (es decir, el que da un lector de CD antes de convertirlo en analógico) para mandar directamente los tr de salida.Acá hay un problema muy serio, que es que los parlantes tienen 2 terminales , y no 16, por lo que de alguna forma deberá el ampli convertir una señal digital de 65536 valores distintos (son 16 bits por muestra) a una señal de 1 bit de salida, apta para manejar los tr de potencia de salida. Esto es posible, pero requiere complejísimos algoritmos (=programa) , que , desgraciadamente, en el proceso degradan el sonido... O sea, se ha hecho, pero es muy mucho más caro de implementar, totalmente fuera del alcance del aficionado promedio, y prácticamente no tiene ventajas, inclusive, es aún más caro si se pretende que no haya degradación del sonido. Digamos, sólo lo pueden hacer grandes corporaciones, y con dudosos beneficios. La calidad del sonido vade regular a muy buena. A éstos se les llama amplis Digitales, pero... Permítanme un comentario, son demasiado complejos para lograr calidades razonables, y el UCD lo supera ampliamente en características... Enfin... Enfin, lean un poco, les pasé los links con detalles. Leer no muerde ni mata.

Saludos


----------



## cejumo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola amigos en el comercio venden amplificadores digitales manofacturados en england
y en china de la marca LANEY de la serie prism  20-35-65 watt ...no tienen muchos comentarios tecnicos sobre ellos en ninguna pagina...hablan de sus efectos especiales ..pero nadie habla de la calidad si son buenos, malos, consistentes, cual es la verdad sobre la amplificacion digital...donde la tarjetas usan transistores como llaves...qeu hay de cierto en esto ...tienen mayor potencia, son fiables, son de corta o larga duracion,,,que hay detras de que la saturacion supera la potencia son realmente buenos y son fiables en cuanto a la amplificacion profesional o son conejillos de indias de la electronica.....


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Nov 26, 2014)

Según creo son clase d o clase h pero son mal llamados digitales cuando en realidad no lo son si estoy equivocado díganme..


----------



## crimson (Nov 26, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/clasificacion-amplificadores-49286/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-clase-h-g-10800/


----------

